# Rasterdaten in Geodatenbanken



## Sammer (8. Nov 2015)

Guten Abend Zusammen,
Im Rahmen meines Studiums beschäftige ich mich derzeit mit der Rasterdatenverwaltung durch Geodatenbanken. Hierbei bin ich derzeit auf der Suche nach Einführungsbeispielen und Tutorials, welche die Verarbeitung von Rasterdaten mit PostGIS und Oracle Spatial zeigen um eine gute Einführung in die Thematik zu erhalten.
Ich hoffe hier auf ein paar gute Empfehlungen zu stoßen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sammer


----------

